# condo recomendations in chiang mai



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello I will be coming to chiang mai around the first of the year. I will need an apt/condo when i arrive. since I need to book it before I arrive I am limited to inernet searching which makes it difficult. I plan to stay in thailand for 1 yr but want to rent a short term apt/condo for a month so I can look for something more permanent. Can anyone share their experiences with me good and bad staying in some different areas and buildings?

thank you


----------



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess some more details might help. I want something conveniently located, 1-2 bedroom plus an office space. I am looking to spend 15-30k thb. i would like something furnished and move in ready

thanks again


----------

